# Where to buy high quality BBS?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm tossing around the idea of getting back into breeding fish. The limitting factor has always been the major time commitment required to raise baby brine shrimp. It occured to me that it might go better if I started with some high quality eggs.

Anyone know where to get them? I live about 100 miles from the Great Salt Lake which is the source of most of the commercial BBS eggs, but there isn't anyone around locally that sells the stuff at a retail level.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I get mine from:

www.brineshrimpdirect.com

They offer different grades of eggs to choose from. Get the 16oz coffee can. Just store it in your refrigerator and it will last you a while.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't tried it myself, but everyone raves about the hatchery dishes they carry. There's no aeration or separation necessary at all. Supposedly the yield is just as good as a traditional setup.
http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c9/Hatchery-Dish-p183.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. It looks like they are in Ogden, UT which is just a few miles down the road.


----------

